# New in the Screen Printing Business, Asking for any guidance.



## skalyps (Feb 17, 2011)

I’m starting my own screen printing business. I have a four color press and one color press, a heat dryer. I have enough ink to start off; plastisol and water based. I’m planning on buying a good number of t-shirt, like 200 or so. In that way I can create like some inventories sort of speak. One of my biggest questions is how to set my prices. I don’t know if the prices for each color should be a standard price or if the price should vary depending on the job. The screen, the emulsion, the screen itself, and the other things that you guys with more experience go through every day. Any tip or guidance would be perfect. BTW I’m doing this from my own garage. Thanks in advance. Francisco.


----------



## mattdtx (Mar 24, 2010)

Hey Fransico,
We started out the same way you did. Effective pricing will be one of the keys to growing to meet your goals. Feel free to shoot me an email at matt@legacymerch.com and I will send you an excel file that may help you a good deal on setting up pricing.

Matt


----------



## mattdtx (Mar 24, 2010)

Just emailed some info to you. Hope it helps!


----------



## skalyps (Feb 17, 2011)

Brother, this is great, thank you!!!


----------



## mattdtx (Mar 24, 2010)

No problem at all and good luck to you!


----------



## 4-eyed_fabrick (Jun 10, 2009)

can you send me that file too, need some help on setting the right price


----------



## abmcdan (Sep 14, 2007)

Don't buy blank shirts to stock. The chance that you will guess exactly what someone will buy is slim plus most major suppliers can get you blanks within a day or 2.

Just order as needed.

Ink is kind of the same way. Maybe buy the basics like white, black, etc but the best thing is to buy them as needed and build up stock. Otherwise you will end up buying things you won't use for a long time.


----------



## skalyps (Feb 17, 2011)

abmcdan thank you


----------



## AlohaTs (May 9, 2011)

mattdtx said:


> Hey Fransico,
> We started out the same way you did. Effective pricing will be one of the keys to growing to meet your goals. Feel free to shoot me an email at matt@legacymerch.com and I will send you an excel file that may help you a good deal on setting up pricing.
> 
> Matt


Hi Matt- 
Can I get a copy of your your excel sheet on how to set up the price?


----------



## utom (May 24, 2011)

AlohaTs said:


> Hi Matt-
> Can I get a copy of your your excel sheet on how to set up the price?


Hi Matt.

Can I get one as well?
Thanx
Tom


----------



## aikoaiko (May 31, 2011)

I'm pretty new too and would really like a copy of that file too........THANKS


----------



## slidellcustomts (May 13, 2010)

Matt!

I could sure use that info!


----------



## Shem2011 (Jun 6, 2011)

I am in the planning process stage and would love a copy of that excel file!

Thank You


----------



## kthree81 (Jun 6, 2011)

Would you be able to email one too? Thanks


----------



## Intermission (Mar 28, 2011)

Could I please get that excel file?

andrew[USER=24575]@Abi[/USER]lityfightwear.com


----------



## Mike623 (Jun 20, 2011)

Hey Matt, I would love to get a copy of your excel sheet also. Thanks!

Mike


----------



## msakc (Jun 13, 2011)

I would love that file as well mike if thats possible. thanks!


----------



## dd2 (Sep 15, 2010)

I would love the spreadsheet if your still handing it out. Regards.....


----------



## mac9108 (Aug 10, 2011)

I would Like a copy of the excell file also thanks [email protected]


----------



## bweavernh (Jun 26, 2008)

If you don't mind, I would love a copy of the spreadsheet too. Thank you. [email protected][U]att[/U].net


----------



## candyman (Oct 20, 2007)

Hello I would love a copy of the excel file if you don't mind. expressyourself[USER=72398]@century[/USER]link.net

Thank you

Tom


----------



## idxprinting (Mar 5, 2011)

hey matt can i have a copy of that excell spreadsheet as well thanks


----------



## Darkchild19 (Nov 17, 2011)

I would also like to receive that file also if you don't mind at [email protected]. Please and Thanks!!


----------



## amandahansen (Nov 28, 2011)

got it, thanx bro


----------

